# Axure to Sketch



## sight011 (13. Dezember 2018)

Hi,

weiß jemand ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt eine Axure File nach Sketch zu überführen?
Vielleicht durch ein Plugin oder über SVG?

Google told me ****


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Dezember 2018)

Hi,
also eigentlich wird doch eher ein Schuh draus wenn man Daten von Sketch nach Axure bringen will.
Dafür gibt es auch ein plugin Check out our Axure Sketch plugin for bringing Sketch assets into Axure RP

Anders herrum denke ich must Du über SVG oder so gehen. Sofern Axure SVG kann.


----------

